# Browning vs. Remington



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What is a more accurate rifle the Remington 7400 or the Browning BAR Safari in .30-06.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Depends on the rifle. A few Remingtons shoot OK. Most Brownings shoot pretty good - but still not nearly as accurate as a bolt gun by either maker.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't want to get a bolt action since I dont take long shot we push bush and most shots are not that long.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have been told that 90 out of 100 deer shot every year are taken inside 100 yards!!


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just finished sighting in my Browning BAR Safari in .308 today. It is by far the sweetest shooting rifle I have ever shot and there has been many A trigger I have pulled.
I have had Remingtons for most of my life and I guess I was just stuck on the name. I decided to break off the path of habit and go for the Browning Safari and let me tell you, I am so happy that I did.
The action is so much smoother then the Remingtons I have owned. The recoil seems so much less as well. 
Yesterday, I put about 30 rounds through the rifle to get used to it and walked away from the shooting bench without even a small soreness in my shoulder.
Today I finished shooting another 2 1/2 boxes of various types of ammo including the Federal power Shok, Federal Vital Shok, Remington Corelokt, and Winchester. All in the 150 to 165 grain weights and still no soreness at all. 
I cannot say that about the Remington. It did have more felt recoil in the 7400.
I have owned the Remington 742 and 7400 in 30-06 and .308, as well as the .270.
This is the first Browning I have owned and can tell you right now, it will not be my last one!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the BAR for the fact of how they are made. The BAR is a solid gun with its roots going back to WWII. I have put many shells though my .300 and have had no problems with it. On a bench its very good hitting the target with most groups 1 to 1.5 inches or smaller. Right now I'm tyring to get out and adapt it over to 200 yards with 180s insted of 100 yards with 150s. But I had very good :sniper: with it at tghe 100 mark. When I got my .300 I also looked at the rem auto and felt that the construction was a bit loser then the BAR wich was one of the reasons I took the BAR.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> I have been told that 90 out of 100 deer shot every year are taken inside 100 yards!!


Maybe out east where you are that is true, not so here in ND and other states west of the Mississippi river.

The Browning will be a better rifle, in accuracy, as well as function. At least in my opinion.

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have both a 7400 and a BAR. On adverage the 7400 will group 2 inches at 100 yards from a rest, and the BAR will shoot just over an inch. Personally I like the Remington better, even though it dosen't shoot as good, but thats just me. Either one is a great gun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the BAR easy to field strip, or do you need a toolbox to take it apart? Just curious!!


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I haven't gotten to that point yet on mine but I do know the trigger assembly comes out with only two pins.


----------

